# Heeft er iemand hier WineX op Gentoo draaien ?

## garo

Ik zou wel wat tips/hulp kunnen gebruiken, want ik vermoed dat ik met "emerge winex" niet direct alle nieuwe games ga kunnen spelen   :Sad: 

PS: Indien het mij lukt zal ik waarschijnlijk wel een "winex onder gentoo" mini-howto maken.

----------

## Supox

Hoi,

nadat je winex gemerged hebt, is het handig om een installer zoals:

 winex installer 

winesetuptooltk, valt te emergen. Gewoon even emerge -s wine gebruiken.

Hierbij moet ik eerlijk bekennen dat ik alleen de 2e gebruikt heb, maar waarschijnlijk heb je net iets meer opties met de 1e.

----------

## Rroet

Ik heb alleen de config file gedraait en daarna wat instructies op www.transgaming.com gevolgd.

GTA3 draait hier prima  :Smile: 

----------

## Cleotis

GTA3 werkt onder Gentoo?? :p

Ik weet weer wat doen  :Smile: 

----------

## Rroet

jup.. Is trouwens niet zo makkelijk.. Ik had problemen met de installer  :Smile: 

Ik heb 2 .dll's van m'n xp systeem moeten kopieren naar m'n ~/.winex/fake_windows/Windows/System/

Daarna wilde de Setup.exe wel draaien  :Smile: 

Daarna is het een eitje:

cd ~/.winex/fake_windows/games/gta3    

<het is maar net waar je het installeerd>

dan is het: winex --winver win98 gta3.exe

----------

## Rroet

wat ik vergeet te vertellen...

er staat een "games compatible list" op www.transgaming.com  :Smile: 

----------

## spufi

 *Rroet wrote:*   

> wat ik vergeet te vertellen...
> 
> er staat een "games compatible list" op www.transgaming.com 

 

Doemme he, Total Annihilation draait crappy op winex ... nochtans zo'n 'licht' geval ... spijtig   :Crying or Very sad: 

Oh well, ... there's always nethack!   :Very Happy: 

----------

